# Famous No. 4s?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

What are some well known no. 4s out there? Concertos, Symphonies, String Quartets it doesn't matter.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Symphonies:
Brahms 4
Mahler 4
Bruckner 4
Glass 4

Concertos:
Bach Brandenburg 4
Beethoven Piano concerto 4
Mozart violin concerto 4

Thousands of pieces out there.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Why 4s?10 character minimum rule is stupid


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I dunno, was listening to Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto, and just was wondering what else was famous that was 4th.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Nielsen´s 4th Symphony is in the Top-3 of his well-known works.

Some other good and quite famous 4ths in the composer´s oeuvres are Magnard, Sibelius, Vaughan-Williams, Roussel and Shostakovich.

Schnittke´s 4th Violin Concerto _ought_ to be better known. Less scary than average, also.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopin Prelude 4
Schumann Symphony 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov's 4th Symphony is definitely one of his best works, and definitely a unique piece.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ives symphony 4
Bartok string quartet 4


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I think Mendelssohn's 4th symphony ('Italian') is his most well-known. At least that's my impression.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Weird that nobody has mentioned Tchaikovsky Symphony 4.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There's also Monteverdi's Fourth Book of Madrigals. 

As someone said, "Monteverdi's Fourth Book of 5-part madrigals marks the climax of his song-writing in the prima prattica style . . . As such, it is a publication of tremendous historical significance, summarizing as it does the views of one of western music's great musical geniuses toward the music which proceeded him. This is also some of his finest writing."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Tannhäuser


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

And who can forget Bach's Cantata BWV No. 4, Christ lag in Todes Banden?

Then there's his Cello Suite No. 4.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Star Wars episode IV: A New Hope


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Anonymous IV is pretty cool.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoever mentioned Sibelius' *4th* is especially spot on; it is quite dark and haunting. As well with Nielsen's *Fourth {"The Inextinguishable"}. *Two very moving and memorable works indeed!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't forget "Elektra," the fourth opera by Richard Strauss.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Tannhäuser


What about it? Is that Wagner's 4th opera?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mozart Horn Concerto 4


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

The fourth string quartet in B flat from the set Mozart dedicated to Haydn.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What about it? Is that Wagner's 4th opera?


Dresden version that is. :tiphat:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Two less known ones I quite like -

Ives Violin Sonata No. 4, "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
Chavez Sym.#4 'Sinfonia Romantica'



samurai said:


> Whoever mentioned Sibelius' *4th* is especially spot on; it is quite dark and haunting. As well with Nielsen's *Fourth {"The Inextinguishable"}. *Two very moving and memorable works indeed!


AGreed re both. The Sibelius 4th is said to be his finest, but I find it very close to the bone, depressing...so usually I don't wanna go there . Nielsen's 4th is the opposite for me, speaking to life force in full force so to speak, maybe dispelling the inner demons that so haunted Sibelius.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> Why 4s?10 character minimum rule is stupid


4th of July?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glazunov's 4th Symphony is definitely one of his best works, and definitely a unique piece.


EVERY piece is a unique piece.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> 4th of July?


Is that something?

I would say Higgs boson made the day!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Schmidt's symphony no. 4 is awesome






Shostakovich's 4th is beautiful






Prokofievs's 4th






Anton Rubinstein's 4th






Tchaikovsky's 4th:






Enjoy!

Martin, the IVth


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Symphonies:
> Brahms 4
> Mahler 4
> Bruckner 4
> ...


Glasss? is he repeating *in extremis *or not?

Unsigned.... afraid to be killed


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Easily one of the greatest 4s:


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

SORRY - I changed my mind and double posted! See below. Thanks!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Shoulda got here sooner - Four Americans for the 4th of July: *Ives* Symphony No. 4, *Henry Cowell* Symphony No. 4 'Short Symphony', *Carter* String Quartet No. 4, *Crumb* Four Nocturnes for Violin and Piano.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

NightHawk said:


> Four Americans for the 4th of July.


Why not one American with 4 works with 4?

Morton Feldman's got it all covered for ya!


Durations 4
Intersection 4
Projection 4
Vertical Thoughts 4

We shouldn't forget about Aulis Sallinen's opera THE KING GOES *FORTH* TO FRANCE!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Glasss? is he repeating *in extremis *or not?
> 
> Unsigned.... afraid to be killed


No he's just ripping off David Bowie again. In my country it was the 99th most popular symphony a few years ago.


----------

